# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  کار با کارتهای Data Acquisition

## orion188

سلام
کسی سابقه کار در زمینه دسترسی به داده های حاصل از کارتهای Data Acquisition رو داشته؟
البته منظور دسترسی از طریق برنامه نویسی هست، نه از طریق نرم افزارهای ارائه شده همراهشون.

----------


## Inprise

کدام کارت ؟
و هدفت از این سوال به این شکل تهیه لیستی از افراد دارای تجربه در این زمینه است ؟ این سوال فقط میتونه چنین کاربردی داشته باشه .

----------


## orion188

سلام
ممنون از پاسختون

منظورم به صورت کلی کارتهای در این زمینه هست. میخوام بدونم چنین کاری امکان داره یا نه. برای مثال برای دسترسی به اطلاعات خام کارت صدا یا دوربین ، جدا از مارک و نوع اونها، دستورات API وجود داره. اما در این مورد من نتونستم چیز خاصی پیدا کنم.

هدف نهایی هم اینه که بدونم آیا این کارت کار من رو راه میندازه یا نه. و در صورت مثبت بودن اقدام به خرید چنین کارتی کنم.

با تشکر

----------


## Hadizadeh

ببین دوست عزیز همین طوریه که نمیشه! مثلا شما چقدر سواد الکترونیک مربوط به مدارهای واسط داری؟ صرف بلد بودن برنامه نویسی که نمیشه! مثلا اگه شما می خوای با یک کارت PCI کارکنی حداقل چیزی که لازمه یه خورده ازش بدونی اینه که پردازنده روی کارت چیه؟ اگه مثلا یک FPGA هست اونوقت کار تو فرق می کنه با زمانی که پردازنده ات یک میکرو خاص مثلا NIOS 2 هست. از طرفی برای هر کارت یکسری درایور ارایه میشه که دستورت اون کارت به کارت فرق میکنه. به هرحال دانش بالایی می خواد

----------


## orion188

خیلی ممنون از اینکه یادآوری کردید که باید سواد داشته باشم و "همینجوری نمیشه". چون فکر کرده بودم "همینجوری میشه"!
دوست عزیز من هم سوادش رو دارم، هم تحصیلات در این زمینه دارم، هم تجربه اش رو دارم. شما نگران نباش.

سوال من از اساتید (و نه از هرکسی) اینه که آیا کتابخانه ها یا توابع خاصی وجود دارند که با هر نوع کارتی کار کنند؟ یا اینکه هر نوع کارتی رو باید با دستورات سطح پایین مربوط به خودش خوند/کنترل کرد؟

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
فرمت خروجی کارت شما چیست ؟ اگر TAWIN یا WIA باشد با ImageEN می شود.

----------


## Inprise

بجای این توضیحاتی بدم که شاید به دردت بخوره بهتره بگی دنبال انجام چه کاری هستی و چه کارتی مد نظرت هست تا راهنمائی ات کنم . من یه سری کار در این زمینه انجام دادم که ممکنه به کار تو مربوط باشه و ممکنه نباشه . بهر حال برای اینکه جواب کلی یا نامربوط نگیری باید سوالت رو جزئی و دقیق با کلیه مشخصات لازم بپرسی .

----------


## orion188

ممنون از توجهتون

ببینید مثلا ، در مورد وب کم ها، با به کار گیری مجموعه دستورات capXXX مثل capDriverConnect و بقیه اونها، میشه به داده های خام دوربین دسترسی پیدا کرد. هیچ بستگی ای به نوع دوربین و پردازشگر اون یا هیچ چیز دیگری نداره. یعنی سیستم عامل خودش برای شما داده های raw رو در حافظه قرار میده.

کارتهای daq هم اساسا قرار نیست کار خیلی شگفت انگیزی غیر از جمع آوری داده انجام بدن.
حالا سوال من در مورد کارتهای موجود در بازاره. می خوام بدونم آیا روشی مثل اون چیزی که برای وب کم ذکر کردم، برای دسترسی به داده های حاصل از این کارتها موجوده؟ یا اینکه باید با دستورات سطح پایین IO با اون برد ارتباط برقرار کنم؟

شما فرض کنید من میخوام یک اسیلوسکوپ ساده بسازم! میخوام بدونم اون لایه از برنامه من که کار ارتباط با سخت افزار رو داره، برای هر کارتی که استفاده میشه باید تغییر کنه؟

ممنون

----------


## Inprise

> حالا سوال من در مورد کارتهای موجود در بازاره. می خوام بدونم آیا روشی مثل اون چیزی که برای وب کم ذکر کردم، برای دسترسی به داده های حاصل از این کارتها موجوده؟ یا اینکه باید با دستورات سطح پایین IO با اون برد ارتباط برقرار کنم؟


مشکل سوالت این هست که پس از دوبار تذکر به این مسئله دقت نکردی که "کارتهای موجود در بازار" هدف مناسبی برای یک سوال و جواب نیستند چون یه مسئله مبهم و غیر مشخص است . بدیهی است که هر کارت دارای معماری متفاوتی است و برای مقاصد طراحی شده که ممکنه با کاربردهای بقیه کارتها متفاوت باشه . 

بهر حال

معمولا تو باید با استفاده از API همراه هر کارت برنامه بنویسی و اگر API ای ارائه نشده هیچ روش استاندارد و ثابتی برای گرفتن اطلاعات وجود نداره . مثالی که در مورد وبکم ها زدی قابل توسعه نیست . مثلا دستورات خانواده cap که یه سری ماکرو هستند همگی توسط MCI ارائه میشن و هر کارتی که درایورش با MCI سازگار باشه میتونه با این ماکروها ارتباط برقرار کنه و سازندگان وب کم این قرارداد را رعایت میکنن که وب کمهاشون با برنامه های مختلفی که با MCI سازگار هستن بتونه کار کنه . اما این مسئله در مورد daq ها صادق نیست چون کاربردهای متنوع و مختلفی میتونن داشته باشن .




> شما فرض کنید من میخوام یک اسیلوسکوپ ساده بسازم! میخوام بدونم اون لایه از برنامه من که کار ارتباط با سخت افزار رو داره، برای هر کارتی که استفاده میشه باید تغییر کنه؟


در این مثال جواب سوالت مثبت هستش و در ضمن باید درایور بنویسی .

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
دقیق بگو چه کارتی را برای چه کاری می خواهی؟
من هم در این مورد کار کرده ام احتمالا می توانم کمکت کنم  به شرط بیان دقیق چیزی که می خواهی.

----------


## ariobarzan

سلام
کارت    PCI-1710Hg-b
یک کارت کارآمد در ورود اطلاعات آنالوگ و دیجیتال است که قابلیت کار با دلفی را هم داره 
ساخت شرکت  Advantech  هست که البته با کارت کمکی pcld - 8710  همزمان استفاده میشه 
برای مانیتورینگ اطلاعات عالیه 
خروجی آنالوگ و دیجیتال هم داره
مشخصات بیشترش هم تو سایت advantech  هست
شرکت پتسا در تهران هم نمایندگی اونه
ما که تو یه پروژه  ازش استفاده کردیم خیلی راضی هستیم برنامشو هم با دلفی نوشتیم
البته برای کنترل دستگاه ها بهتره هیچ وقت از کامپیوتر استفاده نکنی چون خیلی real time  نیست فقط برای تعیین پارامتر ها و مانیتورینگ و ثبت اطلاعات خوبه

امیدوارم این اپسیلون اطلاعات بدردت بخوره

----------


## Hadizadeh

من یه پیشنهاد به شما دارم. سوال شما خیلی تخصصی هست و بعید می دونم بتونید از طریق این فروم به یه جواب درست و حسابی برسیدو. تنها راه شما اینه که دیتا شیت های کارت مورد نظرتون رو پیدا کنید یا از شرکت مرتبط بگیرید. اکثر این تیپ کارت ها یکسری دستورات IO سطح پایین موسوم به Level0 یا Level1 دارند که باید توسط اونها با کارت ارتباط برقرار کنی. خصوصا به سیستم عامل هم توجه کن اگه می خوای توی داس استفاده کنی اکثر این کارت ها باید تو محیط اکستندر مثل Pharlap Extender اجرا بشن. خلاصه اینکه تنها ریفرنس مطمئن شما همون شرکت کارت هست. موفق باشید.

----------


## mostafanfs

> سلام
> کارت    PCI-1710Hg-b
> یک کارت کارآمد در ورود اطلاعات آنالوگ و دیجیتال است که قابلیت کار با دلفی را هم داره 
> ساخت شرکت  Advantech  هست که البته با کارت کمکی pcld - 8710  همزمان استفاده میشه 
> برای مانیتورینگ اطلاعات عالیه 
> خروجی آنالوگ و دیجیتال هم داره
> مشخصات بیشترش هم تو سایت advantech  هست
> شرکت پتسا در تهران هم نمایندگی اونه
> ما که تو یه پروژه  ازش استفاده کردیم خیلی راضی هستیم برنامشو هم با دلفی نوشتیم
> ...


با عرض سلام خدمت جناب ariobarzan
میشه اطلاعات بیشتری در مورد کارتهای advantech در اختیار قرار بدید ؟
نمایندگی - آدرس - قیمت - کاتالوگ - اطلاعات فنی - تجربه و از این جور چیزا !!
پیشاپیش ممنونم
موفق باشید

----------


## mostafanfs

سلام 
آقای ariobarzan میشه جواب بدید ؟
پیام خصوصی هم که فعلا نمیتونم بدم. میگه باید 20 تا ارسال داشته باشی. 
Someone Help Me

----------


## ariobarzan

با عرض معذرت كه دير متوجه شدم
من تو پست قبلي كه گفتم اطلاعات كاملش تو سايت Advantech  هست
http://www.advantech.com/
نمايندگي هم كه گفتم شركت پتسا صنعت هست
http://www.patsa.com/VPF.asp?ID1=7&ID2=23

----------

